# 2010 sentra oem stereo head units



## abstractism (Mar 14, 2008)

anyone know if these can be purchased? I've got an 08 spec V and it'd be nice to swap my old stereo for a new one.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

it can be done sir .... i changed mine its fkkn crunk !!!!
i got the 7 1/2 inch indash touch screen .. and i had to sand doen a lil but got it to fit nicely


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

FROM THIS ........











TO THIS ......


















srry bout my intake on side of my box lol


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

oshytisjp said:


> srry bout my intake on side of my box lol


I thought it was an exhaust to let the air out of the SUBS!!!


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

lol na its a custom pipe for the car


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

you must not carry much luggage when you travel.....


----------



## surly (May 13, 2010)

Do you get much rattle from the trunk or the rear deck hitting against the back window? I just bought a 2010 spec v and like yourself, i have a rather large ported sub box...since the seats dont go down i'm concerned about the extra air pressure

otherwise the back seats are probably coming out and i dont really want to do that at all

Have any pics of the wiring under the hood? It's pretty cramped under there, i'd appreciate any help you can give. really not looking forward to doing this install


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow. Nice way to weigh your car down, a 60lb sub box to lug around.


----------



## dasarp (May 29, 2010)

oshytisjp said:


> it can be done sir .... i changed mine its fkkn crunk !!!!
> i got the 7 1/2 inch indash touch screen .. and i had to sand doen a lil but got it to fit nicely


Do the steering wheel audio controls still work with the new system?


----------

